# Execute When system time changes?



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 28, 2011)

Is there any way to execute a command when a system time changes? IE

(When 13.59 changes to 14.00)
Label1.Text = RAWR! Pee break!

haha
Vb.net


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 28, 2011)

sure you would make an alarm time app. make a count down timer. that will count down from current until target then execute.

of course if your wicked lazy, you can use the windows task scheduler and call a bat file.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 28, 2011)

Is there a sub you can use like When System Time _Change? I'm trying to shedule backups in my application but let it still be used for other things.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 28, 2011)

The easiest way would be to just use the Windows Task Scheduler.  Otherwise, you need a separate thread that is always checking the time and raises an event when the time is correct.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 28, 2011)

Just create a Timer and have it check the system time once a minute.
When it hits the right time, do something.
Really quite easy to do. Here you go


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks guys  I'm one step closer to releasing my app! I will talk to a mod once it gets close to release so the tpu team gets a chance to have a play wit it


----------

